# Leash



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I was so lucky to find you your great advise. We've had our baby for 3 weeks. Copper is incredible! My husband and I researched Vizsla breed for quite awhile and even our son jumped in on the information getting. He is everything we read and more. Copper has his own personality! He is definitely the "velcro dog". We already have our our night time ritual! About and hour before bed; he is put on the bed and plays and he falls asleep about 15 minutes later. I wake him up and take him outside very quickly and then place him in his kennel. Copper falls immediately to sleep until the next morning when the alarm goes off. His kennel is right next to our bed. My hope is that we can evenutally put the kennel away and he will sleep on a dog pillow when he gets older.

The one thing I am concerned about is leash training. We haven't taken him out except to the vet and he did really great! He receives his 3rd set of shots this Saturday. We will be able to take him for walks and to the local pet store. We have been practicing the leash in the backyard. 

My question is a leash or a harness? I read a post regarding a harness and how it hurt dog. However, the leash pulls the collar. Any help will be much appreciated!

Thank you for your wonderful advice!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi CooperMom, and welcome to the forum. Post some pictures of Cooper - we all love the puppy pictures 

It sounds like you are doing great with the leash. I am sure you will get a lot of responses regarding the pros and cons of both a leash and a harness. I personally feel that a harness is not necessary on a puppy. I use a light weight collar and leash which my puppy has had since he was 8 weeks. I take my puppy to obedience classes and he is learning to wallk to heal with the this lead and collar, a toy and treats. Some times I give little tugs on the leash and I don't feel this hurts him at all. I tend to associate harnesses with dogs that pull - so if you are training your puppy in my humble opinion a collar and leash should be ok.

Looking forward to seeing some photos


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi CopperMom
we had a lot of problems with Kutya pulling on a collar - at puppy training classes I hated it as she was straining to get to other puppies and the collar kept choking her.
we changed to a harness which was great at first until it started rubbing under her front legs so that her skin was really red and sore and her hair started rubbing away - when I asked at the pet shop they said it was because they are short haired dogs and that was pretty common. I couldn't find a harness in any of our pet shops that looked any better but found one from here : http://dog-games-shop.co.uk/harnesses-fleece-lined.... this was really good and stopped the rubbing on her skin.
however, now kutya is almost 8 months old, we have gone back to using a collar because she is taller I can hold her lead without pulling on her neck when I am trying to heel-train her... though heel-training is a slow process!!
hope some of this helps ! I guess it depends how much Copper pulls! Good luck


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, CopperMom!

My boy, Willie, is about five-years-old now, and I _still_ switch back and forth between the harness and the collar when we go out for our walks together. Guess I'm not much help on this one!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The *harness is desirable* for any dog out there, but they must be trained first. As very few dog owners have the will and the guts to train the dog, a collar makes it easier to take control. 

It also depends on the training methods planned....
Martingale collars are good because they are a good compromise between a flat collar and a training collar. 

On harnesses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPuf_nhUmE0

ON Walking with Caesar 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZsaEF30rdI&feature=related


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, datacan! Think I will switch to the harness exclusively. I had been using either a regular, flat collar or a Martingale, to try to get Willie leashed trained a little better. Just like you said, collars give you better control. I always worried about injuring his neck, though. Well, on our walk this afternoon, while wearing the harness, he was a perfect gentleman. I think he's finally got the hang of it, by Jove!! He's a smart boy, and I think the light finally went on! This is cause for celebration! The walks are really for me, so I can get some exercise. ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is our favorite harness by Martha Stewart :-[ we picked up at Petsmart...


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there,
Nice picture of Sam. I always use a harness for everyday training or leash walks. I use a step in - quite similar to Jan's. I love it!

I spent the last couple days working with a trainer who says the wonder leash is the best for training. He was using it on Coco. He recommends using it for max 10 minutes 3 times a day to teach 
heel??? I am in the process of doing more research. Anyone use the wonder leash?

Cheers
Coco


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Coco,

The "wonder leash sound intriguing, so I went on the internet to look it up - and there seem to be several. Including a rather amusing video showing how marvellous and versatile it is as you can even use it to take your chimp, goat, child or husband for a walk. Endless possibilities.

I enclose a link - can you tell me if this is the one you were talking about?? If so at what age can you start using it? How does the wooden/plastic toggle thing work?

http://www.gundogsupply.com/wonleadbydel.html


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

That is the one.
The trainer suggested it and he begun the training as we watched. Coco responded well to commands - she did not bond well with the trainer (very serious, loud ...dominant :-\ - tail between legs -head down .... . I asked him to train and correct me and she responded even better as I practiced. 

Today I am going to try it at home (the environment that she knows) with quick, fun & short training sessions for heel and whoa.

My homework is to do it everyday for just over a week and then I will go back - and have him watch how I manage Coco. I prefer getting the corrections, rather than him giving them to her. I am sappy. :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Just like Caesar said, short leash is the key to success and that applies to harnesses as well. If Sam pulls, I given him 4 or 5 inches leash, keeping him in heel position. 
We get the same result with the collar high up on the neck (credit Caesar Millan) but, the dog looks much more relaxed in a harness.

We also have the harness Yan posted... ordered it too big (pic attached)

Short leash makes for happy walks until they learn, IMO.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I don't understand ??? 

Sam heels in his harness, off leash, flat collar, e collar, pinch collar.....etc..

If I want him to pull I give him the command "free". 


I REALLY agree, the choke chain SHOULD BE BANNED.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam has learned and adapted. I can see where using a harness for pulling only would have its benefits especially when working with multiple dogs . The dog knows exactly what going to happen.
Leash means heel
Harness means pull
Check cord means work out to the front.

Dog learn ques from us everyday, even when we're not aware that we are giving them.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, I see, they get to exercise by pulling not just walking. Like with sled dogs or in weight pulling competitions.
Found this picture, I think sums it up well.

There may be a distinction between a walking harness and a pulling harness...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure there is a distinction. Willie has a walking harness.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Hi Coco,
> 
> The "wonder leash sound intriguing, so I went on the internet to look it up - and there seem to be several. Including a rather amusing video showing how marvellous and versatile it is as you can even use it to take your chimp, goat, child or husband for a walk. Endless possibilities.
> 
> ...


The wonder leash is basically an English slip lead. You can one of these at pets at home even. 3 peaks does a nice one that is sold at Pet at home for around £10. If you take the lead and loop it around the pups nose also you have great control.


----------

